# Sauvegarde Iphone vers Ipad



## Star94 (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je gère actuellement trois iphones sur mon mac, dont deux sont utilisés par d'autres membres de ma famille. L'un d'entre eux souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un ipad que je devrai également gérer depuis mon imac. Cependant il souhaiterait retrouver les mêmes données sur son iphone et sur son ipad (calendriers, contacts, notes etc.), ce qui m'amène à vous poser cette question: Est-il possible d'utiliser une sauvegarde de l'iphone sur l'ipad? La meilleure solution serait d'utiliser un compte mobileme pour ces deux terminaux mais j'en utilise déjà un pour les miens. Je cherche donc une autre solution...

Merci d'avance pour vos propositions.

A bientôt!


----------



## twinworld (3 Juillet 2010)

Star94 a dit:


> La meilleure solution serait d'utiliser un compte mobileme pour ces deux terminaux mais j'en utilise déjà un pour les miens.


ben oui, et je vois pas trop ce qui empêche d'utiliser un deuxième compte mobileme. En plus, ce que vous ne dîtes pas dans votre description, c'est si la gestion des iphones se fait tout depuis votre compte sur votre Mac ou si chacun a son compte. Evidemment, la seconde solution est la plus conseillée.


----------



## Star94 (3 Juillet 2010)

En fait je ne veux pas souscrire un nouvel abonnement mobilme. Et je gère tous les iphones depuis mon compte mac. C'est pour cela que je souhaiterais utiliser les sauvegardes de l'iphone sur l'ipad.


----------

